# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  تامر حسني

## حسان القضاة

اهداء خاص لاحمد الزعبيمنوعات
*هي دي تامر حسني* 





*اربع ائمة*

 



*ارجعلى*

 



*اسكتي*

 



*اصعب احساس*

 



*اطلع من دول*

 



*اعتذرى*

 



*افتكرلي*

 



*الجنة في بيوتنا*

 



*الحب*

 



*الحلم*

 



*الحياه*

 



*الدنيا*

 



*الدنيا صغيره*

 



*الله يباركلي فيك*

 



*اللي مكتوب*

 



*الوحده بتقتلني*

 



*الوحيده*

 



*امين*

 



*انا بس متضايق*

 



*انا شكلي حاحبك*

 



*انا ولا عارف*

 


منوعات
*انا ولا علي بالي*

 



*انت اللى علمتى*

 



*انت حياتي*

 



*انت واحشنى*

 



*انتي نسيتي نفسك*

 



*اوصفلك*

 



*ايام زمان*

 



*بعيد عن عيني*

 



*بعيش*

 



*بكلمة نتصالح*

 



*بكلمه نتصالح*

 



*بموت فيكي دويتو مع شذى*

 


منوعات
*بهون عليك*

 



*تلفونى رن*

 



*جديد جدا من نظرة عين*

 



*حاسس بخوف*

 



*حب*

 



*حبيبي وانت بعيد*

 



*حجات عملتها لك*

 



*حرقة دم*

 



*حضن الغريب*

 


منوعات
*حضن الغريب*

 



*حقات*

 


مهرجان
*حنينة*

 


مهرجان
*حنينة*

 


مهرجان
*حنينة*

 



*داري العيون*

 



*دايب*

 


منوعات
*دورت جوايا*

 



*دي بسيطه*

 



*ديني و دينك*

 



*ديني و دينك*

 



*ديني و دينك*

 


دويتو
*راجعلي تاني مع بهاء سلطان*

 



*راجعلي تاني مع بهاء و شيرين وجدي*

 



*راحت حبيبي*

 



*ربنا يوفقك*

 



*رحت ليالي*

 



*روح قلبي*

 



*ريح بالك*

 


منوعات
*سنوحى*

 



*سيب الحب*

 



*صاحبي*

 



*صوتك*

 


منوعات
*عدي علي مع تامر عاشور*

 



*عرفت اللى فيها*

 


منوعات
*عينيا بتحبك*

 



*عينيه بتحبك*

 



*عيونه دار*

 


منوعات
*عيونه دار*

 


منوعات
*عيونه دار*

 



*فاتت علينا*

 



*فرصه اخيره*

 



*قرب حبيبي*

 



*قرب كمان*

 



*قسمة و نصيب*

 



*قسمه ونصيب*

 



*قلبي اللي حبك*

 



*قولى بحبك*

 



*كابتن هيما*

 



*كل البشر*

 



*كل سنه وانت طيب*

 



*كل مره*

 


منوعات
*كل مره*

 



*لا انسى*

 



*لا انسي*

 



*لسه بحبك*

 



*لما بتكون بعيد*

 



*لو خايفه*

 



*لو كنت نسيت*

 



*لو كنت نسيت*

 



*ما توصنيش*

 



*ماكنتش مبين*

 



*مايحرمنيش منك*

 



*مجموعه انتهينا مع شرين*

 



*محدش حاسس بيا*

 



*مش حنينه*

 



*مش هخاف*

 



*مشوار*

 



*نور عيني*

 


منوعات
*نور عيني*

 



*نورعينى*

 



*هو صلليك*

 



*هي دي*

 



*والله ايه*

 



*وانت بعيد*

 



*وعد*

 



*وعدمني*

 



*ولا ايه*

 



*يا ايمان*

 



*يا تاعبني*

 



*يا تعبني*

 



*يا رب اانا تعبان*

 



*يابنت الايه*

 



*ياجماعه*

 



*يانا يانا*

 



*يعنى خلاص*

 


قيتار
*يعني اضحك عليك*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وانا بدي عبد الحليم

----------


## عُبادة

> وانا بدي عبد الحليم


طلبته قبلك :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا على الردود ..عبدالحليم على الطريق..وانا طلبته قبلكم الاثنين :Icon31:  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ناره

يسلمووو حسان ع الاغاني الروعه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بدي اليسا 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بدي اليسا


 :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## lolo11

هاي
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

> انا بدي اليسا










كتير روعه اليسا وخاصه البومها لجديد    ياريت اجيبه يا حسان

وشكرا على تامر

 :04f8b3e14f:

----------

